# Today One Piece Only Blow Out Deal!



## ocean abyss aquatics (Apr 26, 2013)

Good Afternoon!

The first person to call our store, Ocean Abyss Aquatics, will get a beautiful Elegant Coral for only $30 (regular $60) Medium to Large Size please note this is not a frag! and you select from our current stock. We are only giving one away at this amazing deal. You must call and confirm that you are the first customer and you must be able to pick it up today.

We also have a large selection of marine fish, beautiful blue clams, and corals such as elegance, flowerpot, and more.

Come see our other stock of inverts, carpets and anemones, corals, supplies and more!

Ocean Abyss Aquatics 
1070 Rymal Road East, Hamilton, 
905-318-8992

Tuesday-Friday 11:00 a.m.- 8:00 p.m. (closed between 3:00p.m. and 4:00 p.m. weekdays) 
Saturday and Sunday 10:00 a.m. - 5:00 p.m.

Visit us on Facebook at facebook.com/OceanAbyssAquatics


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Any pictures?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*pictures*

Its a first come first serve offer may be a cherry maybe not
take the chance .....
wish i could of got out there


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

They let YOU pick from the CURRENT stock


----------

